# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  17o Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα καναρινιών φωνής ΕΟΟ

## timbradofthia

*17o Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα καναρινιών φωνής.*


Το ΔΣ της ΕΟΟ με απόφασή του έχει αναθέσει τη διοργάνωση του 17ου Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος της ΕΟΟ, στο ΣΥΚΒΕ, με τόπο διοργάνωσης τη Πτολεμαΐδα και συμμετέχουσες κατηγορίες τις A-B-C, μεταξύ 4-8 Δεκεμβρίου 2013.   

Κατόπιν αιτήσεως του ΣΥΚΒΕ παρελήφθη και η απαραίτητη άδεια διοργάνωσης της έκθεσης από την αρμόδια αρχή.

*περισσότερα: EOO* 


*Πρόγραμμα 17ου Πανελλήνιου πρωταθλήματος ΕΟΟ*

Κυριακή 1/12 από 9:00 έως 15:00 
Εγκλωβισμός πουλιών από μακρινές περιοχές.
Τρίτη 3/12 από 18:00 έως 22:00 
Εγκλωβισμός πουλιών από κοντινές περιοχές και Θεσσαλονίκη.
Τετάρτη 4/12 
Ημέρα ηρεμίας και άφιξη κριτών.
Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή:
Κρίσεις πουλιών. 

Σάββατο 7/12. 
Από 15:00 έως 17:00 σεμινάρια για την κάθε κατηγορία που διαγωνίζεται.. 
Στις 18:00 θα γίνουν οι απονομές και στη συνέχεια θα ανοίξει η έκθεση μέχρι τις 20:00. 

Στη στο τελος της ημέρας θα ακολουθήσει αποχαιρετηστήριο γεύμα. 

Κυριακή. 8/12 αποχώρηση κριτών και έκθεση από 9:00 μέχρι 15:00


ΔΣ του ΣΥ.Κ.Β.Ε 

Σχετικό LINK: http://sykbe.blogspot.gr/2013/11/17o.html

----------


## jk21

καλη επιτυχια στη διοργανωση !

ευχομαι συντομα να ωριμασουν οι συνθηκες ωστε το πανελληνιο να δινει ευκαιρια συμμετοχης σε οποιονδηποτε εκτροφεα οπου και αν ανηκει και παραλληλα σε 
αυτο το πανελληνιο να υπαρχει διαθεση συμμετοχης απο ολους ,οπου και αν ανηκουν ! 

εχω υπομονη !

ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια στον διοργανωτη ,στον 1 απο τους 4 συλλογους ,που εκτροφεις του ασχολουνται με το πουλι που λατρευω ,τον ισπανο τενορο !

ευχομαι στους φιλους που εχω σε αυτον ,πρωτιες και να κερδισει ο καλυτερος 

ευχομαι προσωπικα σε σενα Γιαννη ,καλη επιτυχια και κυριως καλη εμπειρια !

----------


## timbradofthia

να'σε καλά Δημητρη ... καλή επιτυχία σε όλους και να ειναι μια καλή διοργάνωση για τον σύλλογο. καλος η κακος οι διαγωνισμοί ειναι το κερασάκι στην τούρτα.. η αποκορύφωση της μιας εκτροφικής χρονιάς και η εκκίνηση μιας καινούριας....  καλή επιτυχία στους συμμετέχοντες..

----------


## small676

Γιατί άργησε η ανακοίνωση για τον διαγωνισμό? Μόλις 10 ημέρες πριν την έναρξη του?

----------


## andreask

http://fogr.gr/modules.php?name=Foru...iewtopic&t=364
Γιατι στο αιτημα που υποβληθηκε στις 7-2-2013,δοθηκε απαντηση-εγκριση στις 27-11-2013..!!!!

----------


## kostastim

Αντρεα γιατι απορεις τοσο πολυ;Δες λιγο τι συμβαινει γυρω σου.Ενημερωσου.

----------


## panos70

Kαλή επιτυχία σε ολους τους συμμετέχοντες,καποια στιγμη ευχομαι να μπορεσω να παρω  μερος για να ζησω κι εγω αυτη την εμπειρια

----------


## anonymous

> http://fogr.gr/modules.php?name=Foru...iewtopic&t=364
> Γιατι στο αιτημα που υποβληθηκε στις 7-2-2013,δοθηκε απαντηση-εγκριση στις 27-11-2013..!!!!





> Αντρεα γιατι απορεις τοσο πολυ;Δες λιγο τι συμβαινει γυρω σου.Ενημερωσου.


Εγω ομολογω οτι δεν ειμαι ενημερωμενος σχετικα με τα οσα γινονται στον χωρο.
Ομως Κωστα (με ολο τον σεβασμο προς εσενα και τον ΣΥΚΒΕ) απο τα 2 πιο πανω posts, μου γενναται μια απορια:
Ο υποψηφιος διοργανωτης φροντισε ολους αυτους τους μηνες για την προωθηση της αιτησης του, ωστε να παρει εγκαιρα την απαντηση σε αυτην?
Αν ναι, ποιες ειναι οι ενεργειες που εγιναν?

----------


## xXx

*Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*


*1Β. Απαγορεύονται ρητά κάθε είδους συζήτησεις που αφορούν σχέσεις και ζητήματα συλλόγων - ομοσπονδιών και των μελών τους. Επίσης οι αντιπαραθέσεις που πιθανόν να δημιουργηθούν μέσα στις συζητήσεις του φόρουμ, και οι οποίες έχουν προκύψει απο συζητήσεις σχετικές με συλλόγους-ομοσπονδίες, θα κλειδώνονται ή θα διαγράφονται χωρίς προειδοποίηση και τα υπεύθυνα μέλη θα αντιμετωπίζουν τις ανάλογες ποινικές κυρώσεις.

Παρακαλώ να μιλήσετε σε προσωπικό επίπεδο επί του θέματος
*small676
andreask 
kostastim
ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

----------


## lee

μπραβο στα παιδια και καλη επιτυχια σε ολους!!!

----------


## timbradofthia

> Εγω ομολογω οτι δεν ειμαι ενημερωμενος σχετικα με τα οσα γινονται στον χωρο.
> Ομως Κωστα (με ολο τον σεβασμο προς εσενα και τον ΣΥΚΒΕ) απο τα 2 πιο πανω posts, μου γενναται μια απορια:
> Ο υποψηφιος διοργανωτης φροντισε ολους αυτους τους μηνες για την προωθηση της αιτησης του, ωστε να παρει εγκαιρα την απάντηση σε αυτην?
> Αν ναι, ποιες ειναι οι ενεργειες που εγιναν?


συγνώμη αλλα να ρωτήσω και εγω κατι ... Γιωργο (ΑΣΩΤΟΣ) Τη θα άλλαζε εαν ήταν πιω νωρίς η απάντηση και γιατι θα πρέπει ο ΣΥΚΒΕ να απολογηθεί ... και σε ποιόν...

----------


## xXx

> *Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*
> 
> 
> *1Β. Απαγορεύονται ρητά κάθε είδους συζήτησεις που αφορούν σχέσεις και ζητήματα συλλόγων - ομοσπονδιών και των μελών τους. Επίσης οι αντιπαραθέσεις που πιθανόν να δημιουργηθούν μέσα στις συζητήσεις του φόρουμ, και οι οποίες έχουν προκύψει απο συζητήσεις σχετικές με συλλόγους-ομοσπονδίες, θα κλειδώνονται ή θα διαγράφονται χωρίς προειδοποίηση και τα υπεύθυνα μέλη θα αντιμετωπίζουν τις ανάλογες ποινικές κυρώσεις.
> 
> Παρακαλώ να μιλήσετε σε προσωπικό επίπεδο επί του θέματος
> *small676
> andreask 
> kostastim
> ΑΣΩΤΟΣ



Γιάννη σε παρακαλώ διάβασε πιο πάνω τι έγραψα.
Αν συνεχίσετε το θέμα θα κλειδωθεί.
Μπορείτε σε προσωπικό επίπεδο να τα πείτε αυτά.

----------


## orion

άσχετο και εκτός συλλόγων κλπ, εγώ θα ήθελα να έχω προετοιμαστεί κατάλληλα για όποια διαδικασία κρίσης, αξιολόγησης κλπ ακόμα και αν πρόκειται για τη δουλειά μου, τη ζωή μου, την πεθερά μου ή τα πουλιά μου  :Fighting0029: 

αυτό όμως προϋποθέτει τουλάχιστον έγκαιρη ενημέρωση και γνώση εκ των προτέρων των κριτηρίων αξιολόγησης κλπ κλπ κλπ... 
σχόλιο προς βελτίωση "όλων" και όχι προς παρεξήγηση κλπ!!!

----------


## timbradofthia

> άσχετο και εκτός συλλόγων κλπ, εγώ θα ήθελα να έχω προετοιμαστεί κατάλληλα για όποια διαδικασία κρίσης, αξιολόγησης κλπ ακόμα και αν πρόκειται για τη δουλειά μου, τη ζωή μου, την πεθερά μου ή τα πουλιά μου 
> 
> αυτό όμως προϋποθέτει τουλάχιστον έγκαιρη ενημέρωση και γνώση εκ των προτέρων των κριτηρίων αξιολόγησης κλπ κλπ κλπ... 
> 
> σχόλιο προς βελτίωση "όλων" και όχι προς παρεξήγηση κλπ!!!


θα σου απαντήσω χρηστο στο σχόλιο σου μιας και η ανάρτηση έχει γίνει από εμένα  και δεν τίθεται θεμα παρεξήγησις ουτε με το προηγούμενο σχόλιο υπήρχε τέτοιο θεμα ... απλος διευκρίνιση .... και χωρίς υπονοούμενα...εννοείται και ήξεραν τα μέλη οτι θα γίνει η διοργάνωση την συγκεκριμένη  ημερομηνία πριν το καλοκαίρι και με ποιους κριτές...    και ολοι ειναι προετημασμένοι ανάλογα.... αν θες περισσότερες διευκρινήσεις μπορώ να σου τις δώσω κατ'ιδίαν...

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω οι οποιες εξηγησεις δοθηκανε και ας περιμενουμε με το καλο την τελεση του διαγωνισμου .Το greekbirdclub εχει σαν θεση ,να μην αφηνει να εξελισσονται συζητησεις που αφορουν αντιπαραθεσεις ευλογες ή χωρις λογο , αναμεσα σε ομοσπονδιες και συλλογους .Ειμαστε εδω για αυτα που μας ενωνουν.Aυτα που χωριζουν ειτε πρεπει ,ειτε οχι τους συλλογους και τις ομοσπονδιες ,θελουμε να τα αφησουμε απεξω απο εμας ,με την ευχη καποια στιγμη να κατανοησουν το μηνυμα των νεοεισερχομενων στο χωρο ,για ομονοια και συνεργασια .Σιγουρα οργανωτικα λαθη ή και επιτυχιες ,εχουμε δει σχεδον σε ολους τους συλλογους (και ειναι ευλογο ) καθως και στις δυο ομοσπονδιες στην πορεια του χρονου .Ειτε ενωμενες (οπως ονειρευομαι ) ,ειτε ξεχωρα ,μεσα απο τον ευγενη συναγωνισμο ,ευχομαι να δινουν το καλυτερο που μπορουν ,για το μελλον της ορνιθοκουλτουρας στον τοπο μας !

----------


## anonymous

> Νομιζω οι οποιες εξηγησεις δοθηκανε και ας περιμενουμε με το καλο την τελεση του διαγωνισμου .Το greekbirdclub εχει σαν θεση ,να μην αφηνει να εξελισσονται συζητησεις που αφορουν αντιπαραθεσεις ευλογες ή χωρις λογο , αναμεσα σε ομοσπονδιες και συλλογους .*Ειμαστε εδω για αυτα που μας ενωνουν*.Aυτα που χωριζουν ειτε πρεπει ,ειτε οχι τους συλλογους και τις ομοσπονδιες ,θελουμε να τα αφησουμε απεξω απο εμας ,με την ευχη καποια στιγμη να κατανοησουν το μηνυμα των νεοεισερχομενων στο χωρο ,για ομονοια και συνεργασια .Σιγουρα οργανωτικα λαθη ή και επιτυχιες ,εχουμε δει σχεδον σε ολους τους συλλογους (και ειναι ευλογο ) καθως και στις δυο ομοσπονδιες στην πορεια του χρονου .Ειτε ενωμενες (οπως ονειρευομαι ) ,ειτε ξεχωρα ,μεσα απο τον ευγενη συναγωνισμο ,ευχομαι να δινουν το καλυτερο που μπορουν ,για το μελλον της ορνιθοκουλτουρας στον τοπο μας !


Δημητρη, δεν νομιζω οτι υπηρχε καμια αντιπαραθεση στα οσα γραφτηκαν στα προηγουμενα ποστς.
Ειμαστε εδω και συζηταμε (πιστευω) επικοδομητικα "για αυτα που μας ενωνουν". Μελη διαφορετικων συλλογων, αλλα και ανενταχτοι, συζηταμε για το πως θα βελτιωθει η κατασταση για το κοινο μας παθος ... τα πουλια.
To παθος αυτο που μας εφερε ολους εμας και στο GBC ...

Αντιθετως, βλεπω την ομαδα διαχειρησης να "διαλαλει" οτι υπαρχει αντιπαραθεση μεταξυ μας, δημιουργωντας το "ασχημο" κλιμα στο συγκεκριμενο νημα...

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο αν υπηρχε αντιπαραθεση εκτος οριων στο συγκεκριμενο thread ,θα ηταν ηδη κλειστο ! απο την ομαδα επισημανθηκαν οι κανονες ,οι οποιοι εχουν θεσπισθει ,οταν θεσπισθηκαν ,για να αντιμετωπισουν καταστασεις υπαρκτες σε αλλους διαδικτυακους χωρους .Τα παιδια που εχουν εμπειρια απο την κατασταση αυτη ,οντας παλιοτεροι καποιοι στο χωρο ,ξερουν τι εννοω και ξερουν οτι σκοπος της ομαδας δεν ειναι να φιμωσει ,αλλα να προλαβει καταστασεις ,που συχνα τελικα καταληγουν σε αντιπαραθεσεις .Ετσι λοιπον εχουμε επιλεξει συζητησεις που αφορουν κριτικη σε ενεργειες συλλογων , (και οχι ενημερωση για εκδηλωσεις κλπ ) ακομα και να ξεκινουν σε πολυ σωστη βαση ,απλα να μην τις επιτρεπουμε,γιατι η εμπειρια (οχι μια και δυο ... καποιο φιλαρακι μου mont αλλου χωρου που ξερω οτι θα μας διαβαζει αυτη τη στιγμη θα κουνα το κεφαλι .. ) εχει δειξει οτι συχνα αλλαζουν στην πορεια μορφη .Οταν τα πραγματα στην Ελλαδα ,πανω στις σχεσεις ομοσπονδιων και συλλογων ,γινουν πολυ ομαλοτερα ,σαφως και θα το ξανασκεφτουμε .

----------


## lee

> θα σου απαντήσω χρηστο στο σχόλιο σου μιας και η ανάρτηση έχει γίνει από εμένα  και δεν τίθεται θεμα παρεξήγησις ουτε με το προηγούμενο σχόλιο υπήρχε τέτοιο θεμα ... απλος διευκρίνιση .... και χωρίς υπονοούμενα...εννοείται και ήξεραν τα μέλη οτι θα γίνει η διοργάνωση την συγκεκριμένη  ημερομηνία πριν το καρι και με ποιους κριτές...    και ολοι ειναι προετημασμένοι ανάλογα.... αν θες περισσότερες διευκρινήσεις μπορώ να σου τις δώσω κατ'ιδίαν...


αυτο τα λεει ολα!!!!! 
μην μπερδευουμε την δουλεια ενος club με την ενημερωση σε ενα forum

----------


## orion

> αυτο τα λεει ολα!!!!! 
> μην μπερδευουμε την δουλεια ενος club με την ενημερωση σε ενα forum


lee τίποτα δε λέει και χωρίς παρεξήγηση και πάντα στο πλέσιο της επικοδομιτικής συζήτησης! αν εγώ (ή εσύ ή οποιοσδήποτε) ήθελα να στείλω πουλια (άσχετα που είμαι σε άλλη ομοσπονδία, αφού μας είπε ο φίλος timbradofthia ότι μπορώ εκτός βραβείων-συναγωνισμού) πως και πότε θα προλάβαινα να τα ετοιμάσω και να τα στείλω από Αθήνα - Πτολεμαϊδα, πως θα έκανα σωστή προετοιμασία και προγραμματισμό; και σε τελική ανάλυση άσχετα με το ΣΥΚΒΕ αν υπάρχει πρόθεση να γίνει ένας διαγωνισμός γιατί να μην υπάρχει μια ανακοίνωση (στη σελίδα του εκάστοτε συλλόγου club κλπ) πιθανών ημερομηνιών κλπ στοιχείων και αν δεν γίνει ρε αδελφέ ο διαγωνισμός για χ,ψ λόγους δεν έγινε, τι να κάνουμε... 

εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία σε όλους και να έχουν καλά αποτελέσματα τα παιδιά  :winky:  !!!

----------


## jk21

το θεμα κλειδωνει προσωρινα και θα ανοιξει με την τελεση του πρωταθληματος .Οποιαδηποτε τροποποιηση στο προγραμμα τελεσης του διαγωνισμου ,αν δεν γινει αντιληπτο απο την Δ.Ο (οποτε θα ενημερωθειτε απο μας σχετικα στο παρον thread ) ,παρακαλουνται τα μελη μας που ειναι και μελη του ΣΥΚΒΕ να μας ενημερωσουν ,ωστε να ενημερωσουμε με τη σειρα μας το συνολο των μελων !

Ευχομαστε καλη επιτυχια στους συμμετεχοντες !

----------

